
I made a Chrome Extension, Rick Roulette, which swaps videos out with RickRolls - ben174
http://www.rickroulette.com
======
ben174
Not quite sure why :).. might come in handy for pranking people. If nothing
else, I think it gives a good overview on scaffolding out a quick simple
Chrome extension.

Please do let me know if you see anything I could have done better.

[https://github.com/ben174/rick-roulette](https://github.com/ben174/rick-
roulette)

